
Coding Is Extremely Hard, So We Created an OS Back End to Make It Less Painful - eldad_fux
https://medium.com/@eldadfux/software-development-is-harder-than-ever-so-we-created-an-open-source-backend-to-make-it-less-533f3e3b1461
======
Shekhar24
An article with great insights.

